# Kelp and Humic acid shelf life?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

A few years ago, I bought powdered Kelp and Humic Acid to make my own biostimulants. Anyone think it's still good? It's been in ziplock bags and hasn't been exposed to heat. humidity, or light.

Also, I wonder how the per unit cost of commercially made products compares on a weight basis of Kelp and Humic Acid? I understand there's more to commercial products than the weight of the ingredients, and a lot of other chemistry that I don't have time to recreate goes into them, but was curious how the costs of the active ingredients stack up.


----------



## MyDixieWrecked (May 23, 2018)

Most powdered products I've used has said to have multiple years of shelf life. If it's been stored properly, I'm sure it's still good! Give the powder a good shake prior to mixing it up. It's organic material, so the worst that would happen is it would lose potency and not work as well I would think.

I'm not sure on the cost comparison, but I jumped on the Biostimulant Bandwagon this year and use the liquid concentrates of RGS, Humic Acid, Air 8, and Microgreen. The 4 pack was purchased for $104 and will last my 10,000 sf lawn for more than a year even with a few extra applications than recommended.


----------

